# 2 cats free to good home (Just kidding)



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

This is what happens when I go to bed and forget I left a roll of paper towels in the hallway!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! You have living "Paper Shredders!!"


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

it's looks like your two had a busy night!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG that's a mess alright!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I thought it was too cute to be mad! Lol I'm just glad they like shredding things that can be replaced and nothing expensive.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

To bad you didn't have a nanny cam or something!! That would have been a fun video to have caught in action!!


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> To bad you didn't have a nanny cam or something!! That would have been a fun video to have caught in action!!


nannycam video would be awesome for my two


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> I use a spray bottle for counters and stuff but it doesn't really work much, sometimes he just sits there and lets me spray him lol. I guess I could have a bottle with me at all times but wouldn't that make him fear me eventually?


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

kitty karma


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

marie73 said:


>


LMAO I bet that's it!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

See, this is why the websites with the "shame signs" don't work as well for cats as they do for dogs. Cats just don't look sorry very often.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

hit the nail on the head !!!!!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

...or


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Reminds me of this:


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

I am SO thankful that the only interest mine have .. is as the toilet paper goes down the toilet lol


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol! I'm amused at how thorough they were. :roll:

I can't leave any sort of soft paper lying around with my current foster either because this is exactly what happens.


----------

